# zfs compile error



## Ofloo (Feb 24, 2018)

Last few days I get this error when compiling freebsd11-stable 

`make buildworld buildkernel`


```
clang -O2 -pipe -I/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libzpool/common -I/usr/src/cddl/compat/opensolaris/include -I/usr/src/cddl/compat/opensolaris/lib/libumem -I/usr/src/sys/cddl/compat/opensolaris -I/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/head -I/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libuutil/common -I/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libzfs/common -I/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libzfs_core/common -I/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libumem/common -I/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/lib/libnvpair -I/usr/src/sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common -I/usr/src/sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs -I/usr/src/sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/sys -I/usr/src/sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/common/zfs -march=native -DNEED_SOLARIS_BOOLEAN -g -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector-strong -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-unknown-pragmas -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-unused-local-typedef -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -Wno-parentheses -Qunused-arguments  -o zfs.full zfs_main.o zfs_iter.o   -ljail  -lnvpair  -luutil  -lzfs_core  -lzfs
zfs_main.o: In function `zfs_do_channel_program':
/usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/cmd/zfs/zfs_main.c:7259: undefined reference to `lzc_channel_program_nosync'
clang: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/src/cddl/sbin/zfs
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/cddl/sbin
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/cddl
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```


----------



## danger@ (Feb 24, 2018)

try to update your src tree. If that won't work, what's your /etc/make.conf?


----------



## Ofloo (Feb 24, 2018)

I've updated src tree 3 times already

/etc/make.conf

```
# Build all ports' -march against my cpu for best performance
CPUTYPE?=native
# Use clang instead of gcc, only needed for versions before 10.0
CC=clang
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp

NO_X=yes
WITHOUT_X11=yes

KERNCONF=OFL
```

OFL:

```
#
# CUSTOM KERNEL
#
include                 GENERIC
ident                   OFL
options                 IPFIREWALL
options                 IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options                 IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options                 DUMMYNET
options                 IPDIVERT
options                 CONSPEED=115200
```

The compile has always worked normal I do a daily compile. Last 3 days doesn't work anymore always exists with the same error.

Still running a compile right now on:


```
# svn info /usr/src
Path: /usr/src
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/stable/11
Relative URL: ^/stable/11
Repository Root: https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 329903
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: jhb
Last Changed Rev: 329887
Last Changed Date: 2018-02-24 00:56:33 +0100 (Sat, 24 Feb 2018)
```

If this still errors I'll remove /usr/obj and test again.


----------

